# Conscious Sedation



## coder16 (Jan 31, 2008)

When a procedure is being done that requires conscious sedation and involves radiology.  And the sedation is being administered by the radiology nurse - is this considered a hospital charge and not a radiology charge (i.e use the 26 modifier?)

Thanks for your help!


----------

